# Nagios Webseite über Apache aufrufen



## robotto7831a (27. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Debian 7 mit Apache und Co mit ISPConfig installiert.

Wenn ich versuche die Nagios Webseite über domain.tld/nagios aufzurufen oder einen eigenen Vhosts für Nagios mache komme ich immer zu zwei Fehlermeldungen.



> SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File /usr/local/nagios/share/index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www/domain.tld/web


Wenn ich den DocumentRoot im Vhost ändere, dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung.


> SoftException in Application.cpp:299: Script /usr/local/nagios/share/index.php" resolving to "/usr/local/nagios/share/index.php" not within configured docroot


SuExec habe ich bereits im Vhosts deaktiviert und FPM, CGI, Fast-CGI, mod_php und suphp  habe ich bereits durchprobiert. Auf dem Server läuft
PHP 5.6.3. Ich habe bereits PHP 5.5.19 als FPM und CGI compiliert und als zusätzliche PHP Version in ISPConfig eingetragen.

Wie kann ich die Nagios Webseite aufrufen?


----------



## florian030 (27. Nov. 2014)

Du hast das Verzeichnis aber im vhost definiert?


```
<Directory "/usr/local/nagios/share">
   Options None
   AllowOverride None
   AllowOverride AuthConfig
   Order allow,deny
   Allow from all
   Allow from 127.0.0.1
   AuthName "Nagios Access mx03"
   AuthType Basic
   AuthUserFile /usr/local/nagios/etc/htpasswd.users
   Require valid-user
   php_admin_value open_basedir "none"
</Directory>
```


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Nov. 2014)

Na klar.



> <Directory "/usr/local/nagios/sbin">
> Options ExecCGI
> AllowOverride None
> Order allow,deny
> ...


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2014)

Aktivier mal mod_php innerhalb der directory direktive.


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Nov. 2014)

Wie aktiviere ich mod_php innerhalb der directory Direktive?


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2014)

Füge die Zeile:

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

ein


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Nov. 2014)

Jetzt bekomme ich die index.php zum Download angeboten.


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2014)

Aber Du hast mod_php installiert ud aktiviert, also normales perfect setup?


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Nov. 2014)

Eigentlich schon nach dieser Anleitung.



> root@server1:/var/log/apache2# apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.
> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
> ...


Die nachfolgenden Module sind im available Ordner.


> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  60 Jul 22  2008 ruby.load
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  62 Nov  1  2008 suphp.load
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  66 Nov 16  2010 fastcgi.load
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  154 Nov 16  2010 fastcgi.conf
> ...


Und folgende sind enabled.


> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 Nov 24 11:30 alias.load -> ../mods-available/alias.load
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 Nov 24 11:30 alias.conf -> ../mods-available/alias.conf
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 Nov 24 11:30 autoindex.load -> ../mods-available/autoindex.load
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 Nov 24 11:30 autoindex.conf -> ../mods-available/autoindex.conf
> ...


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Nov. 2014)

Verdammt. Ein "a2enmod php5" fehlte.

Danke Till für die Denkanstöße.

PS: Steht aber auch nicht in der Anleitung.


----------

